# QDM bucks! Post'um here!



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

This thread will be dedicated to pics of bucks that were taken either from QDM co ops or from individual properties practicing QDM in 2010.
Please refrain from posting pics of buck that you "think" are results of QDM practices.
Please add in your comments the name of the co op, location (county), and number of years under QDM.

Thanks!
Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Thornapple Riverbottom QDM Co op since 2001 in Eaton County.

Big T


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Pipestone Creek Co-Op -Berrien County - since 2004 - currently practicing solo, but starting up a formal co-op soon.


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Very informal co-op in Branch County. Some QDM principles applied around me, passing young bucks, but need more doe shooting participation from neighbors. One of these days we will get organized and then look out.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Our program started very rough in 1994. We were practicing QDM before we knew what QDM was or even heard about. We weren't practicing all the principles and values of QDM then and even were baiting still. I grew up in a family previous to these times that if the deer had antlers you shot it. Didn't matter if it was a spike or 12 point. I also grew up with the belief that hunting and killing does was taboo. We often hunted over ten tons of bait carrots, corn, sugar beets and apple pulp. On January 1st of 1994 my brother Shot a buck that really started to transform our hunting beliefs and methods. 









After this buck was shot my father and brother really started to focus on why we hadn't killed bucks of this caliber before this time. Our hunting path was about to be transformed from your "did you get your buck yet" mentality into what most refer to today as Quality Deer Managment. We started to focus more on food plots vs Bait, Harvesting does, managing age strucutre trying to shoot more mature deer, Improving Land habitat, Entry and Exit routes not just waltzing into and out of our stands. Now granted This was a learning process. It wasn't just transformed into what we have now overnight and it continues to be a learning process. We never stop adapting is the most important aspect to our program. Each year we find something that works this year but didnt last year. Find a new spot to sit a new way to create better cover. The single most important thing we have done for our success between 1994 and 2010 is be positive with those hunting around us. We have had moments where we have questioned if we would ever get our neighbors on board but through positive feedback and communication its better than ever. We still have some that shoot ever deer that move. However each year it seems everyone in the surronding area grows a little closer to the goals we have as hunters and that is so awesome to see. We try really hard to never be critical no matter the deer shot. We try to always congratulate the hunter and if a teaching moments presents itself we share the knowledge we have learned over time. The bottom line is were not prefect we make mistakes and we try to overcome and learn from them. That is the best part of the equation!!



















http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h67/smitty1233/Deer%20hunting/

[IMG]http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h67/smitty1233/Deer%20hunting/dads126.jpgmeatwagon2.jpg[/IMG]














































These deer were killed in Shiawassee County Michigan. Not exactly the big buck county of MI but not a bad county either and proof of what restraint and propert managment can produce. Michigan is on the right track boys.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Smitty1233 congrats!! Those are some fine bucks. How much land are you guys managing?


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Under 200 acres....


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Bean Creek Co-op. Started in the spring of 2009 with help from QDMAMAN, who was our first speaker. We are now about 60 members and over 6000 acres. I am new to the game having only passed bucks for 3 years now. But it pays off. I passed numerous nice 1.5 and 2.5 year olds waiting for Mr. Big Brow Tines, who was killed on my Hillsdale county farm. I could have tagged out in October on very nice bucks (when you look at my previous track record), but waited and was rewarded. QDM provides almost infinite opportunities for personal growth as a hunter and sportsman. By letting all those bucks pass, I have observed more deer behavior each year of practicing QDM than I had in all my 30 plus years of hunting put together while practicing traditional farm "brown its down" hunting techniques.


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'll just post my buck as I've started a thread that covers our entire co-op in the deer management forum. Here is a link to that thread for those that are interested. http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=356258


Here is my archery buck from this year, taken in the Crooked Horn Co-op that I started as Lost Nations Co-op in 2003. Hillsdale County.


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

I have been using QDM principles since 1995 before I even new what QDM really was. I killed a nice 10pt on Nov 29th in 1994 and decided I wanted to start killing more bucks like that.  I have to admit the first couple of years of passing up numerous bucks and seeing them cross the property line (and a couple of times not even make it across) and getting shot/wounded was very frustrating,..but as I learned more about management it was easier to keep the little guys protected during daylight hours. I plan on heading up a co-op in south colon/burr oak areas in the near future. I shot this guy opening morning,...it was the 5th different buck I had seen out of a 8 total that morning.


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

Been trying hard the past few years to mold a honey hole. The past 2 years have paid off. Lapeer county, 20acres


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Britches that is an awesome buck!!


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

These are all awsome bucks proof in qdm, I bought my property only last year but i'm trying to make a difference and get others on board hope i'll have one to post in the near future. Any co op's near capac?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## britches (Oct 17, 2007)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Britches that is an awesome buck!!


Thanks man! Been a long time coming on this property. Last few years ive watched some giants grow up and this year finally connected 2nd day of Gun. Its hard work but worth every penny you put into a piece of land.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how to get involved in a co-op? I asked this in the management section but got no answers.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> MOTOMAN91 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone tell me how to get involved in a co-op? I asked this in the management section but got no answers.


Not sure where you're located but the best way is to get one started yourself. I and a few others around the state will be happy to give you an assist. Just pm me when you're ready.
You and Mike4282 can also pm Pez Gallo and ask him if there's a co op in your area already.


Big T


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Mike4282 said:


> These are all awsome bucks proof in qdm, I bought my property only last year but i'm trying to make a difference and get others on board hope i'll have one to post in the near future. Any co op's near capac?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk





MOTOMAN91 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get involved in a co-op? I asked this in the management section but got no answers.



Not sure if there is a co-op around capac, or millington..we have a farm in brown city and I've thought about starting one there, but I'm not quite ready yet. We'd be on board since we already do try and pass on all 1.5's. Would be cool to see one start but need some help from others.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Informal coop for 10+ years. Many more bucks and does shot on our place but I don't have those pics on this computer. Dozen's of more bucks shot on the ajoining properties.


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Nice bucks guys.

I think that Big T intended this to be a thread of bucks shot in 2010 only. Only on properties actively participating in QDM. I might have misread it though.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

I will remove mine if that is the case..... I like the idea of showing each programs success since they were born. Shows what a short period of time such as in our case 1994-2010 can change. A lot can happen in that time frame.


----------



## CBMLIFEMEMBER (Feb 6, 2009)

The youth in our co-op enjoy a higher sucess rate then that of a none co-op area, and it pays off in BIG SMILES.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

North East Ionia county.... Same property as my brother Hubbhunter


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

North East Ionia county


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

Lee township Co-op 2010.










We needed a blue tarp pic.


----------



## drjhnyfevr (Nov 6, 2006)

Some truly amazing animals...congratulations to you all!


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

This one is the result of only a couple of properties practicing qdm in Lapeer Co. The other neighbors are going to be a little tougher to crack, although it does look like things are headed in the right direction but far from co op stage.


----------



## NBman (Feb 29, 2004)

casscityalum said:


> Not sure if there is a co-op around capac, or millington..we have a farm in brown city and I've thought about starting one there, but I'm not quite ready yet. We'd be on board since we already do try and pass on all 1.5's. Would be cool to see one start but need some help from others.


I wish that property was about 12 miles to the southwest.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Last years buck. No luck so far this year. I have passed over 20 1.5's and 2.5's this year. We've been doing QDM for 5 years and it keeps getting better.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

twohand said:


> Last years buck. No luck so far this year. I have passed over 20 1.5's and 2.5's this year. We've been doing QDM for 5 years and it keeps getting better.


great buck and good luck for the rest of the year....
but can I ask were you wearing that camo when you took that buck? every thing is so green all around.....


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike4282 said:


> These are all awsome bucks proof in qdm, I bought my property only last year but i'm trying to make a difference and get others on board hope i'll have one to post in the near future. Any co op's near capac?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Nope. Its still a brown its down area. Very hard to get some people to see the light. Been watching 2 different 2.5 8s all year, now I'm only watching 1. Shot was 10 feet from my property line, as he walked past my stand my son says "can't wait to see him next year". 1 minute later I'm watching a 40yr old man jumping around like a kid on Christmas. Whatever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Both bucks taken this year in Posen on a small 160 acre farm with only about 30 acres of woods. I've been passing 1.5s & some 2.5s for about 5 years now. Frustrating at times because I know some of the neighbors shoot anything with antlers. I also take my share of does to keep in check.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Blessed with 80 acres of riverbottom woods (actually Greenstone FCS still is the majority owner:lol. No co-op, however have been thinking about trying to start one. Practicing QDM for 3 years and I share Bioactive's sentiments on overall quality of hunting experiences.


----------



## kodiak33 (Jan 20, 2007)

wow!!!! some great bucks there, good job fellas


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> great buck and good luck for the rest of the year....
> but can I ask were you wearing that camo when you took that buck? every thing is so green all around.....


Yup. I believe its more about breaking up your outline than matching the colors. Predator is by far the best I've found.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow
Great Bucks


----------



## Lenaweebowhunter (Sep 15, 2003)

Took this 3-1/2 yr old November 16th am, with my muzzeloader.


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

DAM! BOYZ THEM ARE SOME NICE BUCKS!!! Congrats to you all on a great QDM. :yikes:

I have a few questions:

What did you do to keep deer on the property?

How long did it take to see good bucks? 

Thanks


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Some really dandy bucks.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Curious why large bucks that were not taken from a QDM property/coop were not invited to this posting ?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Big Buck said:


> DAM! BOYZ THEM ARE SOME NICE BUCKS!!! Congrats to you all on a great QDM. :yikes:
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> ...



BB,
More often than not it's what you DON'T do. Don't kill 1.5 yo bucks, or at least drastically reduce their harvest, and hunt less and smarter, which is often necessary when pursuing older bucks.
Mature bucks require a few things, solitude, cover, cover, and more cover. It doesn't have to be a lot but it has to be undisturbed.
As far as results go and how quick you'll realize them...Most co ops see an immediate improvement with multiple 2.5 yo bucks and their usually targeted heavily in the 2nd and 3rd years of the co ops because so many co op members have never killed bucks that old. It's usually after 5 years that co ops hit their stride and produce multiple 3.5 yo buck kills. As the hunters "mature" so do the bucks. The 5 year mark is crucial, IMO, and if a co op can reach that threshold then it usually hits critical mass.

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

hunt-n-fool said:


> Curious why large bucks that were not taken from a QDM property/coop were not invited to this posting ?


Read the title of the thread. If you want to see those bucks all on one thread...start one.
In the mean time why don't you go ask the guy that started the "U.P. Buck" thread why he didn't include LP bucks.:lol:


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Read the title of the thread. If you want to see those bucks all on one thread...start one.
> In the mean time why don't you go ask the guy that started the "U.P. Buck" thread why he didn't include LP bucks.:lol:


 
Thanks ******  I see that there were either does in the pics too, or were those buttons? :evil:


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

SuperSeal110 said:


>




those big foots in the background  oh nice bucks btw


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes, BF's. My confidence decoys, :lol:


----------



## D_C (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey whats up fellas?? my name is Don. im new to the site, and I must say those are all some great bucks. good to see people doing there part to better the deer hunting for them selves. keep up the good work!!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Alright boys smoked a SLOB last night, PICS TO COME!!!! BIG T, I finally made it into the BIG BOY CLUB!!!


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

20 7/8" spread. 10 pt


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

mich buckmaster said:


> Alright boys smoked a SLOB last night, PICS TO COME!!!! BIG T, I finally made it into the BIG BOY CLUB!!!


Heck....you could be president of the Big Boy Club.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: If this is an exceptional buck for you...I can only imagine how big it is!
Don't make us wait to long.

Big T


----------



## 1202bigdaddy (Nov 26, 2010)

awsome bucks i have two real nice 8 points my self do not now how to show pics yet but i will soon i have trail cam pics from both bucks also


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

We have been practicing QDM for about 9 years and we have seen some great success. We lost our best land and have been hunting this farm for about 3 years. So we are starting to see some results. If we were to take a picture with my dads, brother, and My bucks we couldnt find a wall big enough. So QDM does work. We hunt in Cass/Berrien Counties. We dont own land, but hope to some day. First buck is a bow 120". 








This buck is with gun,,,dont know score yet.


----------



## azsixshooter (Nov 15, 2009)

skidoojc said:


> Lee township Co-op 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that buck man, great job!


----------



## skidoojc (Aug 28, 2006)

azsixshooter thanks


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Great looking deer guys.

Here is a couple bucks that my brother and I took this year in the Red Creek Co-op in NE Kent and western Ionia counties. Our Co-op was started in the spring of 09 and it's growing very fast. Our property is less than 60 acres and we are seeing a major improvement in the buck age structure in our area. Our neighbors are saying it's the best hunting they've seen since owning their properties. 

my buck









brother's buck


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

For post 700 I must say well done. As usual the last three years, I got called out of the country right at Deer hunting season. I had a nice 8 point hanging around two night in a row before I left but offered no shot even at 15 yards. Oh well. Hope he's still there when I'm sitting there tomorrow night. I have been keeping a keen eye out for everyone's success stories but I haven't posted much since the Troy buck was poached. But it may be time to join the group again. 
Good luck and get out there. Plenty of bucks still running around.


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

marco said:


> Both bucks taken this year in Posen on a small 160 acre farm with only about 30 acres of woods. I've been passing 1.5s & some 2.5s for about 5 years now. Frustrating at times because I know some of the neighbors shoot anything with antlers. I also take my share of does to keep in check.


Congrats on two very fine bucks Marco; I am truely happy for you. Your willingness to lay off the scrubs over the past 4 years is finally paying off. 

However, if you catch a 14" perch on Simcoe this year, I will never talk to you again. Time to share a little of the good fortune.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Any more?


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)




----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hunt-n-fool said:


>


 
Mods, I think Hunt n Fool deserves a strike over this one.:lol::lol:


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Mods, I think Hunt n Fool deserves a strike over this one.:lol::lol:


good one ! That is a quality deer where I hunt :evil:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hunt-n-fool said:


> good one ! That is a quality deer where I hunt :evil:


Quality meat perhaps? They do taste better if you don't let the meat age.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Quality meat perhaps? They do taste better if you don't let the meat age.


 
I agree, hang em about 4 days, very tasty


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

Webber Creek Co op
5.5 years
186 lbs


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

Vance

Help me out here please, 186lbs dressed or 186lbs whole ?

nice one !


----------



## anon5311 (Dec 26, 2009)

hunt-n-fool said:


> Vance
> 
> Help me out here please, 186lbs dressed or 186lbs whole ?
> 
> nice one !


186 dressed. My heaviest so far.


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Thornapple Riverbottom QDM Co op since 2001 in Eaton County.
> 
> Big T


I met with John Neiwoonder yesterday and had him age the jaw on this buck. He was leaning heavily toward 4.5 before settling on 3.5.

Big T


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Killed 11-14-2011. MDNR aged at 3.5.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would post some of mine but i dont want people to feel bad about there hunting skills :lol: :lol:




Obviously im joking


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> I met with John Neiwoonder yesterday and had him age the jaw on this buck. He was leaning heavily toward 4.5 before settling on 3.5.
> 
> Big T





QDMAMAN said:


> Killed 11-14-2011. MDNR aged at 3.5.


 
Ignoring the antlers, I would have still guessed both those bucks to be older than 3.5 Especially if I recall the weights correctly. Did you send in a tooth for Cementum Aging for either one of them? I'd almost put money on the DNR being a year off on both of these. Either way very nice bucks.


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

Dang, focusing on the antlers of that buck tony, I believe that one is the 148''? At 3.5 that is really amazing. I think of all the bucks you have posted, that one to me has the nicest look to him.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

November 1st, 2011. Evening moon right on the dot.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

very cool brows BIO


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

NoWake said:


> Ignoring the antlers, I would have still guessed both those bucks to be older than 3.5 Especially if I recall the weights correctly. Did you send in a tooth for Cementum Aging for either one of them? I'd almost put money on the DNR being a year off on both of these. Either way very nice bucks.


I could see the first buck being 3.5 but when you compare the two picks, the second bucks body looks older than the first. It could just be the camera angles but Id be interested to hear c/a test results.


Nice buck Bio! Any info on him?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Uncle Boopoo said:


> I could see the first buck being 3.5 but when you compare the two picks, the second bucks body looks older than the first. It could just be the camera angles but Id be interested to hear c/a test results.
> 
> 
> Nice buck Bio! Any info on him?


Haven't looked at the teeth yet. Eight point dressed at 184 lbs.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for cleaning this back up!

Here are some from a neighboring Co-op.
































































Have a good day, Pez


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

I would'nt shoot most of these,because they look more like elk,then deer..

Seriously,some nice bucks,Good job


----------



## koz bow (Nov 18, 2006)

Newly formed SW Michigan Pipestone Creek Co-Op. Blessed to have both these bucks in the center of my property on November 15th 2011, even after T stunk up my stands two weeks earlier.

Being our first season with a co-op, and pulling close to 3000 acres into it, it is only going to get better in the years to come. Hosted at DNR check station last evening at my place and we had a wonderful turnout.

Buddy Dan with a 3.5 year old that dressed at 194 lbs.








'

Neighbor and Co-Op member Mike Anderson with a 4.5 year old that dressed in the 160s.










And, we are growing some bad #$% does down here is well!


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow Koz. That looks like the network gang fight on Anchorman. Hope you don't have any tridents or grenades in that plot, or it could get messy


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

koz bow said:


> And, we are growing some bad #$% does down here is well!


Nice bucks, cool bladed brow tines on the one.
And this picture is just plain cool.:lol:


----------



## MedicineMan (Oct 27, 2009)

bioactive said:


> Bean Creek Co-op. Started in the spring of 2009 with help from QDMAMAN, who was our first speaker. We are now about 60 members and over 6000 acres. I am new to the game having only passed bucks for 3 years now. But it pays off. I passed numerous nice 1.5 and 2.5 year olds waiting for Mr. Big Brow Tines, who was killed on my Hillsdale county farm. I could have tagged out in October on very nice bucks (when you look at my previous track record), but waited and was rewarded. QDM provides almost infinite opportunities for personal growth as a hunter and sportsman. By letting all those bucks pass, I have observed more deer behavior each year of practicing QDM than I had in all my 30 plus years of hunting put together while practicing traditional farm "brown its down" hunting techniques.


 How old was this guy?? he looks like my 15 year old dog.


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

Well passed his prime I'd say around 65+ :lol:.


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are some incredible bucks! Congrats to each of you! Wow!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yamaha1997 (Nov 17, 2011)

Shiwassee is a awesome area to hunt there's 160+++ bucks there easy!!!


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

When you guys "co-op" is that just a bunch of adjacent landowners agreeing to practice qdm? Or is it something else entirely. I'm up in the UP and don't hear of co-ops whenever talking deer hunting with buddies, but I do hear a few doing qdm practices. Looks like the proof is in the pudding, I like it and wouldn't mind starting to practice it on my property. Although my dad and I have yet to take a buck off our property in 5 yrs, we do pass on smaller/younger bucks each year, and this year, for the first time had some real dandies show up on the trail cams. But work and small kids have severely limited hunting time. Looking forward to more time next year, and will be out this winter scouting! Just love to be out in the woods, deer season or not!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

That is a good looking buck jim. 

Now, when ordering Scentbuster Dust, does one get a free embroidered shirt like that?


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Whitetail Freak said:


> Well passed his prime I'd say around 65+ :lol:.


:lol::lol::lol:

61 if you must know.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

MedicineMan said:


> How old was this guy?? he looks like my 15 year old dog.


General agreement from looking at the jawbone is 3.5. Probably not 4.5.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

From our deer camp in the Spring Brook Co-op. Everyone in camp has passed a lot of bucks and got a nice buck since the co-op formed. 










This years bucks:



















From the last couple years:

Alex's first buck, the kids can shoot what they want to. Alex has chosen to pass small bucks since this one. He is looking for a nice shooter, it was a bummer he got a job this year and couldn't hunt very much.








Yes, all bucks in these pics were tagged.








Got some split brow tine genetics in our area.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

JHMoose said:


> When you guys "co-op" is that just a bunch of adjacent landowners agreeing to practice qdm? Or is it something else entirely. I'm up in the UP and don't hear of co-ops whenever talking deer hunting with buddies, but I do hear a few doing qdm practices. Looks like the proof is in the pudding, I like it and wouldn't mind starting to practice it on my property. Although my dad and I have yet to take a buck off our property in 5 yrs, we do pass on smaller/younger bucks each year, and this year, for the first time had some real dandies show up on the trail cams. But work and small kids have severely limited hunting time. Looking forward to more time next year, and will be out this winter scouting! Just love to be out in the woods, deer season or not!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


A co-op is a loose knit group of like-minded hunters and landowners who generally agree to apply some restraint in their buck harvest (as the usual starting point). 

Jake Ehlinger and I co-founded the Bean Creek Co-op by just driving around and knocking on doors. We have a lot of people that are changing their harvest decisions, and it is all through just getting to know each other and seeing the results. No rules, just guidelines. Another thing the co-op has accomplished is protection from poachers and trespassers. Everybody in the neighborhood knows we are all looking out for each other's properties. We know each other, and there is just something darned important that happens when folks know each other eyeball to eyeball. People who have come to believe there are not any good bucks around see that their neighbors are shooting great bucks, and that builds the confidence to begin to pass younger bucks. One thing we always emphasize is that the number one way to see an older buck is to let one pass and just wait a few more minutes. Magic.

Education is a huge element of a successful co-op. We usually have two meetings per year and invite speakers that are experts in some area of whitetails, whether it be hunting, land management, habitat improvements, whitetail biology, or law enforcement. We have even had QDMAMAN speak and pretended he was an expert just to make him feel good:lol:.

Once friendships are established, instead of driving by the neighbors place and wondering what they are doing, we know each other and stop in and have a coffee or beer. A neighbor might give you a ring on the mobile if he sees a strange car on your property or sees someone shining your field. Co-op members freely share trail cam pictures of bucks and let each other know what is in the area. It is a kind of comradeship that evokes the old hunting camp traditions of friendship and fellowship. I spend a lot of time around campfires every year with people I have met through this site and through the co-op system.


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

MIpikeGuy said:


> That is a good looking buck jim.
> 
> Now, when ordering Scentbuster Dust, does one get a free embroidered shirt like that?


Yes, it is free with a $10,000 order.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey gotta give it to you guys this is impressive but i dont have it in me to make it that serious. Awsome bucks everyone.


----------



## JHMoose (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks Bio, I like that idea. I have met one of our neighbors, although we only really have 2, the other 3 sides of the property are CFA land accessed thru an easement road thru our propterty. The gentleman I did meet is a great guy and I run into him often
Going in and out of camp. He lives on the neighboring property and keeps an eye on the place and gives me the scoop whenever we meet up, I did give him my number, just in case, and its good to know you have a local with his eyes open. We are only 50 minutes away, but it still gives piece of mind. I will ask him his feelings on qdm next time I see him, which should be this week. 
I will also check out the qdm website and get the details. This may be something we can discuss, and perhaps improve the quality of the bucks we harvest in the future. 
Merry Christmas! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MIpikeGuy (May 27, 2011)

bioactive said:


> Yes, it is free with a $10,000 order.


What's the shelf life? Is that to much for 1 person for a lifetime? :lol:


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

MIpikeGuy said:


> What's the shelf life? Is that to much for 1 person for a lifetime? :lol:


You would be pushing the edge of the envelope.


----------

